# The mystery of bobby the bass



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

my pet bass-bobby the bass-is the smallest of the 3 predatory fish in my dad's 125g. but he is the healthiest fish ive ever seen in my dads tank-hes grown about 5 or 6 times his original size when we first found him at the beach in late summer. but, ive done some research, and everywhere I go, theres no pix of fish that look anything like him. his appearance is grouper-like, and he is somewhat brightly-colored for a fish from this area. he has big dark stripe that runs down his lateral line, similar to the one in a kribensis cichlid. the line seperates a pale belly from a tan-and-dark-brown barred back. as the pattern gets closer to the head, the tan areas turn into a medium violet color, eventually the entire head blends into dark brown. his dorsal fin is divided into 2 halves-the anterior half being spiky and usually closed up, and the posterior half being curved plainly. both halves, as well as the caudal fin, have electric blue speckling. the pelvic fins and anal fin do not have the blue speckling and are plainly transparent. i will try to post any good pix i get, especially of him flaring the spiky part of his dorsal fin. the thing is he might not be a native fish-on the same day we found him, there were also lookdown fish there, as well, and look down fish are not suppost to be this far north, i believe. so what fish is bobby the bass???


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

pic please.

kinda like this?











there are only really 4 types of actual FW BASS fish, large,small spotted and striped.


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

were talkin SW bass here, thats why its in the sw species discussion forum.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yet still you ask for help but produce nothing but a description that replicated SEVERAL shallow SW species and FW species. the black sea bass male in spawn gets that purple blue hump. 

get us a picture and we can identify it easier, so far it really only resembles the black sea bass and its demographics coincide with your location.


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

WhiteDevil said:


> there are only really 4 types of actual FW BASS fish, large,small spotted and striped.


I had thought Large, Small, and Spotted Bass were all in the Sunfish Family.

*pc


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

heres a pic:

another:

a bit far away:


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Hard to tell, looks like a largemouth fingerling but its salt and doesnt look like any of the marine bass species I can find(over 475 different species) 

That pic is hard to tell color and patterns does it have dots?

this is a banks sea bass but again doesnt look like your pic


----------



## petlover516 (Nov 12, 2008)

hes definetely not a banks-the tale is way off in that pic. bob has a curved tail with no fork like that. his coloration is sort of spottish-he has tiny speckles that go against the tan-white background. bob also does not have that body shape. the pattern is similar, but the stripe is more solid and not just spots in a row.


----------

